

Congress Asks to Review DoD and NSA Contracts with HBGary - desigooner
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/03/congress-and-hbgary/

======
ascendant
The chutzpah of saying he'd have to see if he could share that information
with Congress is insane. The subtext is that the NSA operates above them. To
publicly state that is...wow.

